# ProMagnon 25/novedex xt stack questions



## juggernaut (Aug 16, 2006)

a friend wants to do this stack as I didnt know much about the first product: ProMagnon 25/novedex xt.

Is this overkill or is it okay? Should it be followed with 6oxo as pct?


----------



## TaylorsNutrition (Aug 16, 2006)

juggernaut said:


> a friend wants to do this stack as I didnt know much about the first product: ProMagnon 25/novedex xt.
> 
> Is this overkill or is it okay? Should it be followed with 6oxo as pct?




Promagnon 25 is good stacked with the finigenx. Novedex is a test booster that is taken after the cycle of promagnon.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 16, 2006)

i heard mixed results with finigenx-any other stackables you can recommend?


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 16, 2006)

what about Juggernaut Tren X


----------



## TaylorsNutrition (Aug 16, 2006)

H blocker from Isatori is getting good feedback for long terms affects.
 Methyl 1-D would also be good but not as potent as the finigenx.


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Aug 16, 2006)

juggernaut said:


> i heard mixed results with finigenx-any other stackables you can recommend?



I have tried finigenx and it works great. Stacking finigenx and ProMagnon 25 would be a great combo.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 16, 2006)

I heard results about finigenx that span from "this does nothing to back pumps to it tastes horrible, to the other side of the spectrum..."blah blah blah. Juggernaut Tren x is the same ingredients so what could be so different that people like it more?


----------



## TaylorsNutrition (Aug 16, 2006)

*Juggernaut Tren x *  Got a link to this product?


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Aug 16, 2006)

juggernaut said:


> I heard results about finigenx that span from "this does nothing to back pumps to it tastes horrible, to the other side of the spectrum..."blah blah blah. Juggernaut Tren x is the same ingredients so what could be so different that people like it more?



I thought it was a great product. I gained some good size and excellent strength off of it. And if you think that cee tastes bad wait til you try this. But I would take it any day over most products because of gains I recieved from it.


----------



## TaylorsNutrition (Aug 16, 2006)

We definately sell more of the finigenx with the halodrol and promagon. We go by the feedback we get and it's majority positive with the combo of the two.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 16, 2006)

TaylorsNutrition said:


> *Juggernaut Tren x *  Got a link to this product?


here ya go!
http://www.discountanabolics.com/p/JN01


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 16, 2006)

BigPapaPump68 said:


> I thought it was a great product. I gained some good size and excellent strength off of it. And if you think that cee tastes bad wait til you try this. But I would take it any day over most products because of gains I recieved from it.


i used cee, fuck thats neeeeeeasty shit. I think you might have sold him on the tren x caps on this reason alone.


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Aug 16, 2006)

juggernaut said:


> i used cee, fuck thats neeeeeeasty shit. I think you might have sold him on the tren x caps on this reason alone.



Lol, I know what you mean. But hey if it works I still choke it down. About those tren x caps, they look pretty interesting. Either or I think would be a great choice. Only reason why I would go with finigenx again is because I know how good it works. Good luck with your choice!


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 16, 2006)

thanks, yea I'm going to tell him to use the caps. it will be less painful and the taste wont matter.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 16, 2006)

how are you in the area of gyno? think  this stuff will cause it? I should have 6oxo on hand? he doesnt have access to nolva.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 16, 2006)

and what do you recommend for pct?


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Aug 16, 2006)

I have never had a problem with gyno, even using steroids but thats just me. For nolva he could use www.ag-guys.com it comes in a liquid form. As far as doesage goes, I would do either 40, 40, 20, 20 OR 40, 30, 20, 20. IMO that would be the very best route to go.


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Aug 16, 2006)

And as far as estrogen, they both seem to not aromatize. Finigenx does but he is not using that.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 17, 2006)

so if he were to use promagnon and tren x, then pct is _not_ necessary or nolva is not necessary?? I think I'm confused.


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Aug 17, 2006)

Basically after a cycle you need to bring your test back to a normal production level. That is what pct is for. Running a cycle with test products should require a pct.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 17, 2006)

BigPapaPump68 said:


> Basically after a cycle you need to bring your test back to a normal production level. That is what pct is for. Running a cycle with test products should require a pct.


i knew that. what i'm asking is if the stuff doesnt aromatize, then there is no need for a suicide inhibitor such as 60x0; instead i could use Restore from ALRI or maybe rebound xt from desinger labs which I have used with great success for pct.


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Aug 17, 2006)

Yes you could do that. You just need a good product to bring test levels back to normal.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 17, 2006)

thanks papa, you are DA MAN!!!!!!!


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 17, 2006)

hah! I just got off the with him and he ordered. Thanks man.


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Aug 17, 2006)

juggernaut said:


> hah! I just got off the with him and he ordered. Thanks man.



Hey, no problem glad I could help.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 19, 2006)

BigPapaPump68 said:


> You just need a good product to bring test levels back to normal.


hey papa, one more thing: he can use rebound xt or 6oxo to bring test levels back to normal right? He doesnt want to use clomid or nolva to do this.


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Aug 19, 2006)

Sure, rebound xt or 6oxo will do fine


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 22, 2006)

any dosing schedules that should be followed with 6oxo for pct, or should the bottle's directions just be followed?


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Aug 22, 2006)

juggernaut said:


> any dosing schedules that should be followed with 6oxo for pct, or should the bottle's directions just be followed?



Following the directions on the bottle is perfect.


----------

